# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Найден пароль к новому троянцу, шифрующему файлы

## ALEX(XX)

*12 января 2010 года*
Благодаря работе вирусных аналитиков компании "Доктор Веб" и информации от одного из пользователей, пострадавшего от нового варианта Trojan.Encoder, удалось получить пароль к файлам, зашифрованным данной вредоносной программой.

Начало распространения новой модификации Trojan.Encoder зафиксировано 22 декабря. На сегодняшний день этим троянцем заражаются около 10 пользователей в сутки. 

Зашифрованные Trojan.Encoder файлы имеют двойное расширение [исходное имя файла].[оригинальное расширение файла]_crypt_.rar (например, s7300653.jpg_crypt_.rar). Для блокировки доступа к документам троянец упаковывает их в Zip-архив с паролем, используя шифрование по стойкому к взлому алгоритму AES-256. Данный алгоритм принят в качестве стандарта шифрования правительством США и является одним из наиболее распространённых на сегодняшний день.
Теперь пользователи, пострадавшие от новой модификации Trojan.Encoder, смогут самостоятельно разархивировать зашифрованные файлы любым архиватором, в функционал которого входит возможность распаковки Zip-архивов. Для этого достаточно использовать следующий пароль: 

*HF8374-SF3GV-DFGT3G-343G2-VBBRT-34RGD-SE4GBB-4534V*

drweb.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Danilka

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...post&p=1232585
На оф форуме ЛК есть утилита для расшифровки.

----------


## craftix

Долго бы пришлось этот пароль брутом перебирать :Smiley:

----------

